# P0740 Code on 2011 Routan - running fine!



## kdp (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

We are original owners of 2011 Routan SE with 103K miles. Started to get Check Engine light last week, local shop diagnosed as P0740 - Torque Converter Clutch Circuit. We've reset it twice but it keeps coming on almost immediately.

I have done some test driving and can find no performance issues with local driving or at highway speeds. 

Local mechanic has painted a bit of a dooms day scenario, cautioning that its going to be an expensive fix regardless.

I am looking for some informed advise.....please help with suggestions for further diagnosis. Are there any diagnostics I can perform myself? I am handy but not a mechanic.

Thank you very much!

PDK


----------

